#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Branch OR College...What to prefer???

## lara

Hi fellow faadoo engineers

i have given all the entrance exams this year and hoping for a decent result in all of them.

But i am confused over one thing...Should i go for my favorite branch in a lower ranked college or should i go for any available branch in a higher ranked college??

This question has been bugging me for a long time..and i was hoping somebody on the forums can shed some light on it.

Thanks to all..





  Similar Threads: jee mains discussions: rank ,college and branch? college and branch prediction IIT's might soon prefer girls over boys at the time of admission! College rankings for IT branch...pls its urgent Need branch detail

----------


## Manoj

*Branch OR College...What to prefer??? 				*

One of the biggest Dilemma that students face during the time of  counselling is over the choice between the branch and college. They have  to choose between the college of their choice(where they are not  getting the branch of their choice) and branch of their choice (which  they are not getting in the college of their choice).
 The question is what to prefer: Branch or college?
 The solution to this complex dilemma(or so the students think), is very simple.
 First find out about various branches that are available. Insights  into major branches are provided under the section “Branch Info” on this  site, to help you with it.Then ask yourself if you have a special  inclination towards any of the branch due to your interest or aptitude.  If the answer is yes. Then go for it. Choose the best college available  to pursue that particular branch and grab a seat. If you find no special  inclination towards any particular branch, then simply choose the best  college available and the most suitable branch for you out there.
 We strongly appeal you to chose your career based on your interest and talent and not on prejudices and false belief.

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> Hi fellow faadoo engineers
> 
> i have given all the entrance exams this year and hoping for a decent result in all of them.
> 
> But i am confused over one thing...Should i go for my favorite branch in a lower ranked college or should i go for any available branch in a higher ranked college??
> 
> This question has been bugging me for a long time..and i was hoping somebody on the forums can shed some light on it.
> 
> Thanks to all..


[MENTION=9686]lara[/MENTION]- I have interacted with a lot of engineering students over the course of my career...

Just ask yourself a simple question: Will you be happy and satisfied studying the trade that you don't like for 4 years in a supposedly "Higher" ranked college??

Once you are able to figure out the answer for the above question, i am sure you will know...branch or college!

----------


## mohityadavx

HI Lara

Go 4 best college avilable work hard in the first year get good marks and then change ur branch. This way u will have best of both the worlds.

Don't worry about missing curriculum  as first year syllabus is common for all branches.

----------


## goswami kumar

It is obvious that you should opt for your interesting branch instead of your favorite college. I know many people might have adviced you to do so, and you might have agreed even in your life as from your language of communication, it seems that you are confused at every turn in your life. Dont be tensed much. just see what are your interests and where can you develop yourself and thus develop the human race. just think, do you know how much you will live? of course not. then why not to spend the time, i again amphysize on spending time and not on wasting time. theres a lot of difference in spending time and wasting time, of which you might be aware of. hopefully. just be calm, serious and have a 10 minutes thinking on what you want to be? I can say even that you are not sure for your future. be confident and definite that i want to be this only by hooke or by crook.
i have a story for you.
once a boy of std 12th sci wanted to appear for JEE entrance exam. i guess you are aware of this exam. so this boy filled up the form and the result came uncleared. his parents got disappointed but that uncleared result cant disappoint him. then he waited for the next year and gave the exam next time without getting admission in any enginering colleges. again he failed. then his parents sent him kota not for jee but for engineering studies. there he went alone and reaching there, he cancelled his name from college and prepared externally for jee exam without saying anything to his parents. after the third try, he got success and got admission in iit. he ranged his father and asked the name of the college he is studying. his father told the name of old kota college. Cryingly he said his father,"no. my college name is "INDAIN INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY"
SEE THE LEVEL OF INTEREST OF THAT BOY.
SO BE DEFINITE I YOUR LIFE AND CHOOSE THE NEEDED.

----------


## sciengprof

This is the greatest dilemma that every student faces while taking admission to engineering college.I would say both are important.But branch is 1% more important than college.Because you cannot enjoy the teachings of reputed college if you are not interested in your branch.On the other hand you can learn by your own if you have great fascination for your branch.
The answer to this question varies from person to person.So I would say  "you to take the final  decision" by considering others opinion and keeping your interest in your mind.

----------


## karya

> Hi fellow faadoo engineers
> 
> i have given all the entrance exams this year and hoping for a decent result in all of them.
> 
> But i am confused over one thing...Should i go for my favorite branch in a lower ranked college or should i go for any available branch in a higher ranked college??
> 
> This question has been bugging me for a long time..and i was hoping somebody on the forums can shed some light on it.
> 
> Thanks to all..



*Go for best college u get..acquire the details of tht clg..
Study hard if u dnt get ur desired branch..
after first year..at the end of first year..in may-june...u get the option of BRANCH UPGRADATION...
Apply for tht u get the desired branch..But Do study hard for ur first sem..
Bcoz Branch upgradation is done only through ur first sem results nd first year performance..Usually they see only first sem results..*
*nd if u dnt get ur desired branch..study hard nd perform well..dnt become causal tht hojayega..abhi bahut time hai..
because once u missd the chance u have to carry with ur tht branch only tht u adopted firstly..
*

----------


## cool.taniya

I believe we should go for BRANCH.
It is ourselves dat hav to study wat we chose for 4 years.
If we take something against our liking we will have to regret  afterwards.

----------


## hitesh190289

college is most imp for placement as far as i hav seen

----------


## kuttynaga

i prefer college

----------

